# Verlauf vom Hintergrund für Button übernehmen?



## Faramirsen (2. September 2004)

Hi Ho! 


Ich bin noch ein Newbie in Photoshop und habe mir schon die Tutorials angeschaut & gelesen. Ich habe nun ein kleines Problem

Ich habe für meine Navigationsleiste einen Hintergrund erstellt mit einem dunkel grau zu hell grau Verlauf. Da man ja leider keine Transparente JPEG´s erstellen kann und mit GIF die Qualität ziemlich schlecht ist, wenn man einen Schatten hat (so weit bin ich Informiert) hab ich nun versucht meinen Button mit der gleichen Hintergrundfarbe zu erstellen wie mein Navigationshintergrund  

Da dort aber ein Verlauf ist (zwar nur ein sehr schwacher) sieht man immer den Unterschied von Button und Hintergrund und ich würde halt gerne, dass das mehr  "verschmelzt"!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Helge Kühling (2. September 2004)

Hallo,

designe Dir einfach deine komplette Navigationsleiste inclusive der Buttons.

Dann kannst Du entweder die Buttons nocheinmal ausschneiden und genau über das Hintergrundbild legen und verlinken oder Du legst dann Hotspots auf die Bereiche wo Du die Buttons designd hast.

MfG
Helge


----------



## Faramirsen (2. September 2004)

Das hatte ich auch schon überlegt, nur ich wollte gerne dann so ein Rollover Bild erstellen. Gibt es dann nicht Probleme, wenn ich dann so eine ganze NavBar designed habe: 
Dann müsste ja ich für jedes Rolloverbild praktisch eine komplette NavBar erstellen wo ich jeweils nur den einen Button änder? Oder gibt es auch schon in Photoshop eine Rollover Funktion wo ich dann so nur noch den Hotspot rauflegen muss und das Standart und "Over" Bild auswählen kann  

Vielen Dank


----------



## Helge Kühling (2. September 2004)

Dann müsstest Du die erstere Methoden nehmen...

Du schneidest die Buttons aus dem Komplett-Design aus.

Ansonsten musst Du mal ein bisschen mit den Webexport Formaten spielen.

Du hast ja mehrere Möglichkeiten gif, jpg und png zu speichern.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass bei jpg oft ein 1px breiter Rand entsteht, den ich dann einfach abschneide. Als png werden die Dateien meist etwas größer aber die Farbtreue ist imho besser.

mfG Helge

Edit: Rächtschraibvähler verbessert


----------



## King Euro (2. September 2004)

Da das "Wort" png gefallen ist, möchte ich gleich darauf hinweisen, das der Internet Explorer nicht richtig versteht, darum ist es nicht für Transperenz zu empfehlen!


----------



## Helge Kühling (2. September 2004)

Braucht ja nicht transparent sein *g 

Die Buttons sind dann ja aus dem Hintergrund geschnitten und brauchen deshalb keine Transparenz...


mfg Helge


----------



## Faramirsen (2. September 2004)

Ich habe jetzt die 1te Variante genommen ( mit dem Ausschneiden) ! Thx


----------

